# Who is going?



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

HI everyone!!! There is a pigeon show coming up! October 3, 2009 Northern California Pigeon Fanciers Young Bird Show, Mickey Grove Park, Lodi CA Camanche Shelter Rain or Shine. The web site is http://www.ncpigeon.com/. For directions, information, sale cage reservations or specialty contact, check out the web site it will give you more information about the show, Who is going?


----------

